# Canceling an ED order



## coldheat (Aug 5, 2002)

John,

I have a situation with my ED order. I was planning to have a vacation with my wife, but due to some buraucracy she couldn't get visa to Germany. And I don't want to go alone.

So here comes question: is it possible to cancel ED order after everything was signed and BMW FS allocated funds for that car?
If not, is it possible to ask for US delivery ? What are the procedures and implications for the dealer ?

Thank you


----------



## coldheat (Aug 5, 2002)

I'm not a US citizen


----------



## ·clyde· (Dec 26, 2001)

DougDogs said:


> *Coldheat, I remember that after 9/11 BMW was allowing customer's to cancel the pick-up in Germany, as people were afraid to fly. Maybe you can call bmwna, and tell them that after these bombing in the Phillipines, you don't want to risk travel.
> 
> You never know, it might work.:dunno: just don't mention the visa thing:dunno: *


Another thing you could do, if it came down to it, is alter your plans so that you fly in, take delivery, drop it off and fly back immediately. It won't be much fun, but you wouldn't have to cancel your order.


----------



## coldheat (Aug 5, 2002)

Thank you guys for reply...

Just talked to ED department and they say I have only two choices here - to cancel the whole order(they wouldn't charge cancel fee) or to send it to US for US delivery(pay US invoice for the car). I have to find out what are the cancel fees with BMW FS...


----------



## Jon Shafer (Dec 15, 2001)

coldheat said:


> *Thank you guys for reply...
> 
> Just talked to ED department and they say I have only two choices here - to cancel the whole order(they wouldn't charge cancel fee) or to send it to US for US delivery(pay US invoice for the car). I have to find out what are the cancel fees with BMW FS... *


Sorry, but I just picked up this thread...

A normal ED is a piece of cake to cancel. With FS
having already funded a deal it's a lot more 
difficult...

Go solo?
:dunno:


----------



## CzTom (May 25, 2002)

Apart from the long plane ride and the delay in getting the car, wouldn't you still be saving some $$ by going through with the ED?
It shouldn't be too much trouble to fly into Munich, take taxi to the delivery center, drive the car to the drop-off point, and take a taxi back to the airport.


----------



## coldheat (Aug 5, 2002)

Jon Shafer said:


> *
> 
> Sorry, but I just picked up this thread...
> 
> ...


I guess I'll have to


----------



## DaveN323i (Jan 17, 2002)

coldheat said:


> *
> 
> I guess I'll have to  *


A while ago, I remember someone saying that after delivery, the Munich dealership can drive the car for you to the drop off office for a small fee. I think some members here havee actually done that.


----------



## beewang (Dec 18, 2001)

I am curious what nationality would the German's hesitate to give you a visa and why??!! 

It makes NO sense IMHO:thumbdwn: 

beewang


----------



## Nick325xiT 5spd (Dec 24, 2001)

Can your wife get a visa for a nearby country? Austria? France?

Maybe you could try to meet her there. Sorry to hear about your troubles.


----------



## coldheat (Aug 5, 2002)

Austria would do the trick, but unfortunatly it still takes about 3-5 weeks to get a visa there. Any way, the best solution is probably go there for one day, sign the paper and get back. At least I will save on my opportunity cost by cutting vacation short.


----------



## coldheat (Aug 5, 2002)

beewang said:


> *I am curious what nationality would the German's hesitate to give you a visa and why??!!
> 
> It makes NO sense IMHO:thumbdwn:
> 
> beewang *


Only few countries don't need visa into Shengen State - US, Canada and a few others. My country is not on the list


----------



## Alex Baumann (Dec 19, 2001)

beewang said:


> *I am curious what nationality would the German's hesitate to give you a visa and why??!!
> 
> It makes NO sense IMHO:thumbdwn:
> 
> beewang *


here's a table of countries whose citizens require/do not require visas to enter Germany

http://www.auswaertiges-amt.de/www/en/willkommen/einreisebestimmungen/liste_html


----------

